# My new GTR



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)

yeaaaaa I am new owner of Phoenix Power white r32 GTR, 23000k
How do I post pics on here so you can see it? and tell me what you think.

Cheers


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

host them on a site like photobucket or imagestation and link to them


----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)

please look over two pages to see my car, as its spread, I will re post them tonight.


----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)

removed cause im crap


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

go to www.photobucket.com ..register and follow instructions..easy :smokin:


----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)

I have done so and I have liks to a few pics, but how do I add them to this site? as down on the left it says that I cant add attachments


----------



## gwillson75 (Aug 7, 2003)

check PM


----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)

trying again.............................................................and..............

IMG]http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v255/anarchygtr/skyline/engine.bmp[/IMG]


----------



## gwillson75 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)

bollox............bloody hell..............bloody...bloody


----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)

if I add the link, will the pictures show up on here?


----------



## gwillson75 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## gwillson75 (Aug 7, 2003)

You just missed one character at the start !


----------



## gwillson75 (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks sweet btw !


----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)

i c, lets have another go


----------



## gwillson75 (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one mate, that does look lovely :smokin: 
Love the glove box install


----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)

I am very lucky, I have been waiting along time for car like this, its awsome, spec is hugh............


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

where's the spolier gone then?  ..looks cool :smokin:


----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)

spoiler is on back seats, its a new mod that their doing in japan...........lol
theis putting it on for me.


----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi mate i looked at this car on the king buyer site and it looks seriously sweet, are you importing it through king buyer or a uk company. lookin sweet scorchio


----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)

I have very good contact in japan who is buying car for me, he deals with all de-reg and put it on ship, second gtr I have bought from him. and my friend bought 400hp pulsar from him. its mint, and so was my first car.

Thanks for your thoughts on car, 
King-buyer have some good cars and also smoe bad ones, you really need a contact over there, as I have been told that they can be a pain in ass dealing with them directly. they never send emails, never give you the full modifications either. also they have some hidden charges my buyer told me.

but they do have some good cars.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Thats cool, GTRNutter on the site also owns the Phoenix Power MR2


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

Looks like its fully loaded with Nismo beverage holders as well...  

Bloody nice car by the way! :smokin: 

DJ


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looks tough. Good find. Now where's the spec list?

Cya O!


----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)

spec is as follows, as far as I know.

hks gt2530 turbos
Topsecret manifold
hks 1000cc injectors
hks camshafts
Jun pistons, connecting rods and crank
Top secret triple layer intercooler
Oil cooler
os giken triple plate clutch
hollinger box
ECU: unknown
lots of electronics also that im not sure of.
twin fuel pumps
hks adjustable suspention
unknown exhaust
alcon brakes all round 
apex air filters
carbon fiber splitter that has been painted???
18" bbs lm alloys
Recaro seats
red seats in back also.


more spec but Ill have to wait and see the car

still its dynoed on 100 octane fuel @ 689hp and 460lbft which is what i will run it at but it had been dynoed 800+ hp with 106 octane fuel.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Thats some impresive figure's for 2530's


----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)

sorry turbos are gt2835, 

please click on this link and then go to powergraphs, click on the 1st rb26dett
and at number 9 is my car.

http://www.phoenixs.co.jp/bigsite/home.html

so the power figures are correct


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

AnarchyGTR said:


> sorry turbos are gt2835,
> 
> please click on this link and then go to powergraphs, click on the 1st rb26dett
> and at number 9 is my car.
> ...


Are all that cars for sale on there site

Keith :smokin:


----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)

I wish, I have seen a 1003ps gtr for sale 1/4 mile [email protected] but I believe the car sold with in matter of hours.

Does anyone know what 0-400m times my gtr should be pulling with 688hp and 460lbft torque?


----------



## AnarchyGTR (Mar 9, 2004)

by the way keath, are you running at tob this year? have you beat your 9sec run since?


----------

